# Need Help! Taking the exam in April for the 5th Time!!!!



## ndekens (Jan 27, 2008)

So I have failed the California EE exam for the fourth time in a row. I do keep getting gradually better and better but this $275 fee and stress is killing me! So I need some help. Currently I got the Camera books and a copy of the 2002 NEC and a 1990 copy of ugly's electrical references. Any other books that are recommended?

Im going to study on my own for April and sign up for the "the other board" review classes for the OCT 2008 exam just in case I dont pass April, since I have already missed the first 3rd of classes already.

Who else has takin this exam more then 4 times? ....im down. :smileyballs:


----------



## cocoloco (Jan 28, 2008)

ndekens said:


> So I have failed the California EE exam for the fourth time in a row. I do keep getting gradually better and better but this $275 fee and stress is killing me! So I need some help. Currently I got the Camera books and a copy of the 2002 NEC and a 1990 copy of ugly's electrical references. Any other books that are recommended?
> Im going to study on my own for April and sign up for the "the other board" review classes for the OCT 2008 exam just in case I dont pass April, since I have already missed the first 3rd of classes already.
> 
> Who else has takin this exam more then 4 times? ....im down. :smileyballs:


Are you currently working as a EE? Listen man, I know it sucks- I failed it too in Oct 06 (I am currently waiting for my letter). Sad thing is I had told my boss at work I thought I had nailed it and I think they were ready for me to produce evidence of passing to give me a raise- the decision had been made from UPPER MANAGEMENT because I said I thought I passed and then BOOOOM_ FAILED! Do the folks in your office know how many times you have failed it? Just dont tell people that you have taken it or that you are going to take it, etc. Focus on working problems. Do you have good reference study material? If not, shell out the dough and look at it as a worthy investment. As others that have failed before keep saying, keep at it- it will come, even if you fail it next time. Get some study materials (from p-p-i-2-p-a-s-s) and work a whole lot of problems. Good luck and God bless you dude. You will do it if you keep trying.


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (Jan 28, 2008)

Hopefully you have the NCEES Electrical and Computer book. I think we need more info.

What PM depths have you taken and will you be taking this time?

What are your problem areas? If you got the breakdown from NCEES, what topics did you score the lowest in?


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 28, 2008)

I agree with TJ.

Let us know in what areas you need help.

By the time being I suggest you to buy the Sample Test from Kaplan. It is not PE test style and much difficult but use it to review your concepts. It was the difference for me. Also I think they are using the 2005 NEC for the test. I have both, 2002 and 2005, and there are changes.

Do you have the NCEES practice test? I am asuming you do. If you don't that one is a "must have". Also Schaum's books are very good for studying.

Stay tuned...help is on the way.


----------



## ndekens (Jan 28, 2008)

Techie_Junkie PE said:


> Hopefully you have the NCEES Electrical and Computer book. I think we need more info.
> What PM depths have you taken and will you be taking this time?
> 
> What are your problem areas? If you got the breakdown from NCEES, what topics did you score the lowest in?


Well no I dont have the NCEES book but I did just order it so hopefully it will get hear soon. Funny thing is in April 07 I didnt study hardly at all and only got one zero. For the OCT 07 exam I did worse and I studied a lot. Hear is a break down of my OCT score:

Professionalisim and ECON: 100

Saftey &amp; Reliability: 100

Electric Circuits: 40

Electric &amp; MAG field theory: 0

Computer SYS Engineering: 100

Circuits &amp; Comp 17

Circuits &amp; Component: Materials 0

Controls &amp; Communication Systems: 33

Power Transmission: 20

Power Rotating Machines: 33

General Power: Measure, Instruments &amp; Stat's 50

General Power: Special App's 0

General Power: Codes &amp; Standards 67

Circuit Analysis: 33

Circuits Analysis: Devices and Power Electronics Circuits 33

Circuit Analysis: Electric and Magnetic Fields and App's 100

Rotating Machines 57

Electromagnetic Devices 50

Transmission &amp; Distribution Systems Analysis: 50

Transmission &amp; Distrib: Power Systems Performance: 0

Transmission &amp; Distrib: Protection 25

Also I work for the state it dosnt matter how many times I fail I dont get raises until I have the paper in my hand. Anyways... thanks for the help!


----------



## benbo (Jan 28, 2008)

ndekens said:


> So I have failed the California EE exam for the fourth time in a row. I do keep getting gradually better and better but this $275 fee and stress is killing me! So I need some help. Currently I got the Camera books and a copy of the 2002 NEC and a 1990 copy of ugly's electrical references. Any other books that are recommended?
> Im going to study on my own for April and sign up for the "the other board" review classes for the OCT 2008 exam just in case I dont pass April, since I have already missed the first 3rd of classes already.
> 
> Who else has takin this exam more then 4 times? ....im down. :smileyballs:


What's really weird is you got a 0 in the Mag fields in the AM, and 100 in the same thing in the afternoon which I'm sure is a lot harder. That's bizarre.

THe NCEES sample questions and answers is a must buy. Know this book backwards and forwards and you should be able to nail the AM.

Have you considered an actual in person review course?

If you are in LA there is a great class at CSULA but it is only offered in the summer unfortuately (hopefully you will have passed by then). But I think UCLA may offer one.

In the Bay area some of my coleagues took classes offered by the IEEE.

Good luck.

Post with questions and a lot of people will help.


----------



## ndekens (Jan 28, 2008)

benbo said:


> What's really weird is you got a 0 in the Mag fields in the AM, and 100 in the same thing in the afternoon which I'm sure is a lot harder. That's bizarre.
> THe NCEES sample questions and answers is a must buy. Know this book backwards and forwards and you should be able to nail the AM.
> 
> Have you considered an actual in person review course?
> ...


I know that is weird.......but hey if we could protest the scantron test then I would! Im deffinitely signing up for the review course hear in sac for the OCT 2008. I decided to pass on the class for this coming April exam since its already a 1/3rd the way over.


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (Jan 28, 2008)

At a quick glance, looks like Circuit analysis and Power will bring up the scores on the most areas.

BIO made some good suggestions, I'm a big fan of the Schaum's series. Schaum's: Basic Electrical Engineering, Electric Power and Electrical Machinery are 3 good ones to get. Cheap and full of great info.

Just to clarify, you are taking te Power PM Depth???


----------



## ndekens (Jan 28, 2008)

Techie_Junkie PE said:


> At a quick glance, looks like Circuit analysis and Power will bring up the scores on the most areas.
> BIO made some good suggestions, I'm a big fan of the Schaum's series. Schaum's: Basic Electrical Engineering, Electric Power and Electrical Machinery are 3 good ones to get. Cheap and full of great info.
> 
> Just to clarify, you are taking te Power PM Depth???



Yes, im taking the Power PM Depth.


----------



## nst0589 (Jan 31, 2008)

Definitely buy the NCEES PE sample tests. Also ge the NCEES EIT Electrical Sample Test. I live in LA and I took the CSULA course. It was a major help and I used my notes from this class over EERM. I didn't really touch EERM that much but I did buy the EERM practice problems and go through those. Studying for afternoon power was much harder. EERM by itself is absolutely useless in my opinion for afternoon. I used my notes from the course. And I am going to give everyone a good tip here on a book to get to study for the afternoon. You can all thank me later. I bought all of them. I thoght I failed the PE when I took it (I actually passed to my very pleasant surprise) so I bought a bunch of power books right after taking the exam. Most were cryptic or too detailed for the level of problems on the exam. The best book for the PE power exam I think is Power Systems Analysis and Design by Glover and Sarma. It is very easy to read and understand and provides a solid foundation. The level of detail in the book seems to best match the level of detail the PE problems go into.



ndekens said:


> So I have failed the California EE exam for the fourth time in a row. I do keep getting gradually better and better but this $275 fee and stress is killing me! So I need some help. Currently I got the Camera books and a copy of the 2002 NEC and a 1990 copy of ugly's electrical references. Any other books that are recommended?
> Im going to study on my own for April and sign up for the "the other board" review classes for the OCT 2008 exam just in case I dont pass April, since I have already missed the first 3rd of classes already.
> 
> Who else has takin this exam more then 4 times? ....im down. :smileyballs:


----------



## maryannette (Feb 7, 2008)

ndekens said:


> Who else has takin this exam more then 4 times? ....im down.


Don't stay down, ndekens. I passed on my 4th try. DO NOT GIVE UP. You are continually improving. Don't quit. I don't know anything about electrical, but I know about perseverance. Good luck. We're here for you.


----------



## cabby (Feb 10, 2008)

I am in the same boat! It is difficult to balance family, work, and studying. Does anyone have any pointers on how to do this? How much time has others allocated to studying?


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (Feb 11, 2008)

Those are some of the big reasons why many don't take or re-take the exam. It is tought, no doubt. Besides you, your family will be the happiest when you pass because they get to "have" you back.

I put in about 150-200 hours. I think that's about average or a little high, judging by some posts. personally, I would have liked about 40 more hours, but it turned out I didn't need it.

One strategy is to just leave the house for a few nights per week for 4-6 hours a night and study at a library or Borders. I studied on lunch breaks everyday at work (bringing lunch) and even while gtetting my oil changed at the dealership. Sometimes I stayed after work an extra 2-3 hours and studied there since everyone was gone.

Just hit it as hard as you can and hopefully get it over with. If you don't pass, your time won't be wasted, you still can use all that info in your job, you've exercized your brain, and you'll be that much closer the next time.

Good luck!


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 11, 2008)

Techie_Junkie PE said:


> Those are some of the big reasons why many don't take or re-take the exam. It is tought, no doubt. Besides you, your family will be the happiest when you pass because they get to "have" you back.
> I put in about 150-200 hours. I think that's about average or a little high, judging by some posts. personally, I would have liked about 40 more hours, but it turned out I didn't need it.
> 
> One strategy is to just leave the house for a few nights per week for 4-6 hours a night and study at a library or Borders. I studied on lunch breaks everyday at work (bringing lunch) and even while gtetting my oil changed at the dealership. Sometimes I stayed after work an extra 2-3 hours and studied there since everyone was gone.
> ...


I never tracked the hours I put. I did know that Tuesdays and Thursdays were sacred. Thursdays I watch the On Line class I was enrolled. Saturdays I went to my office and use one of the conference rooms(had a bg table similar to the one I used on the test) and spent no less than 6 hours (3/3, 4/2). Sundays I always did no less than 5 hours at the local library.

If I had the chance on any other day I took it but for no more than 2 or three hours.

There is no defined strategy. What worked for TJ would not work for me and viceversa. There is no magic amount of hours neither. The only strategy that works is the hard work, whatever that is for each individual. No hard work?...No passing grade. It is that simple. I am not saying that working hard is an automatic pass but surely improves your chance.


----------

